# Dry ice information



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

I frequently work with dry ice for blasting where i work, and being -109 F, the utmost caution must be taken with it especially around young children or anyone ignorant of its dangers. 


DRY ICE WARNING!

Please Read Before Using

Extreme Cold (-109º F) May Cause Severe Cold Burns. Handle With Gloves. Avoid Contact With Skin And Eyes. Do Not Confine In Tightly Closed Containers. Do Not Enter Confined Areas Such As Walk-In Boxes Where Using Dry Ice Until Adequately Ventilated. Do Not Put In Drinks. Do Not Eat. Keep Out Of Reach Of Children And Animals.

If u do use for drinks, be very very careful as NTX said above, not to let small pieces get in your guests drinks


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Dry Ice is awesome and I have used it many times in a punch for Halloween. People get too worked up about it. It will not hurt you if use common sence.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

savagehaunter said:


> Dry Ice is awesome and I have used it many times in a punch for Halloween. People get too worked up about it. It will not hurt you if use common sence.



Yes, it is awesome, which i why im getting 300 lbs from my supplier for halloween 

But a lot of ppl dont have common sense when working with it, and thats when good nights go bad.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Im in a small town, where can I get dry ice?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Our local Kroger (grocery store) here has a dry ice freezer in the front of the store though they are a bit over priced its the only place of here I know of to buy it at. (Here being in TN)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Our Kroger also carries it in Texas.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Newbie- check your supermarket. Our Harris Teeter Carries it.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I am throwing my first halloween party this year and wanted to make a punch with dry ice. I found an amazing witches cauldron online so I'm definitely going to do it. I just have a few questions about using the dry ice. I see that caution is advised when using it (for obvious reasons) and read online that wrapping the dry ice in cheesecloth before placing it in the punch is a great way to do it. My question is how much dry ice do you use in the bowl? I imagine it comes in chunks so also how do you break off pieces to use? Also how long does a chunk of the ice last before it needs replacing??

Just a question or two...lol


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

NewbieHaunter said:


> Im in a small town, where can I get dry ice?


Publix here sells it.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

No publix but we have a kroger about 20 miles from here, I'll try there  

How long will it keep? I have two parties back to back one on friday night and another on saturday night. Id like to get enough for both parties in one trip if possible.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

BooBaby. Off the topic , but where did you find the witches cauldron?? I have been looking for one. The only one I can find is a tiny plastic one that would never hold enough punch.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know where she got hers but I got mine at iparty.com. They have 3 sizes. I bought the large and it's really large- like I'm going to have to double a punch recipe like 8 times just to fill it. LOL Here's a link..

Large Cauldron -- iParty


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I have one just like dippedstix but I got mine at a local party supply store.. $10


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Maybe this is a dumb question - can I put it in a glass punchbowl (the Crate & Barrel cake plate / punch bowl convertible thing)? I've read conflicting things about glass vs. plastic with dry ice.


----------



## TuckerZ (Sep 18, 2010)

Boo Baby!! said:


> I am throwing my first halloween party this year and wanted to make a punch with dry ice. I found an amazing witches cauldron online so I'm definitely going to do it. I just have a few questions about using the dry ice. I see that caution is advised when using it (for obvious reasons) and read online that wrapping the dry ice in cheesecloth before placing it in the punch is a great way to do it. My question is how much dry ice do you use in the bowl? I imagine it comes in chunks so also how do you break off pieces to use? Also how long does a chunk of the ice last before it needs replacing??
> 
> Just a question or two...lol


Boo Baby,

What is the main purpose of the dry ice in the punch? If the dry ice is in the punch to cool it off, you will need quite a bit. You will want to use about 2 pounds of dry ice for about 1 gallon of punch. This should last about 30 minutes. You will not want to break it off in to chunks... more just use larger pieces. Remember that dry ice sinks, so you don't have to worry too much about people drinking the dry ice.


-Tucker
http://dryicenetwork.com


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

So, how LONG will dry ice last?? Once water is added to it, it quickly dissolves?? How long before a party can you obtain the ice without it disappearing on you???


----------



## TuckerZ (Sep 18, 2010)

WitchyRN,

A general rule of dry ice is that you want to purchase it as close to the time you use it as possible. Dry ice in a normal cooler will sublimate at a rate of about 10 pounds per day. It's not an exact science, but it gives you a good general rate.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bumping this thread for a few questions...TuckerZ, you seem to be the expert! Can you help?
After we buy the dry ice, how do we store in until putting it in the punch bowl?
How should we wrap it to keep small pieces from getting in the punch...and if they do, is that a problem? I dont want to poison anyone 
I was going to buy a large plastic cauldron from Walmart for the punch....is it ok to have dry ice in that or will that not be safe?? Sorry for all the questions....I just want to make sure we are doing this safely!!


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

I always cringe at the idea of putting it actually in the punch so I would recommend putting a bowl inside the cauldron and putting the punch in that. Put the water and the dry ice in the cauldron so it appears as though the mist is coming out of the punch but really it's just on the outside circumference. 

I've done this a few times with a big cauldron and a clear punch bowl. I dont have a pic but the below gives you the general idea. 

But each to their own 












Boo Baby!! said:


> I am throwing my first halloween party this year and wanted to make a punch with dry ice. I found an amazing witches cauldron online so I'm definitely going to do it. I just have a few questions about using the dry ice. I see that caution is advised when using it (for obvious reasons) and read online that wrapping the dry ice in cheesecloth before placing it in the punch is a great way to do it. My question is how much dry ice do you use in the bowl? I imagine it comes in chunks so also how do you break off pieces to use? Also how long does a chunk of the ice last before it needs replacing??
> 
> Just a question or two...lol


----------



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

Ive recently contacted a supplier to enquire about dry ice, heres the feedback I got from him.

dry Ice is compressed CO2
it exists at -78 c
it WILL give you severe cold burns if touched with bare skin
it will KILL anyone who ingests it accidentally (like the meche bag/cheesecloth remedy)
it will evaporate, even in a cooler or feeezer
it can be used in punch bowls etc, as long as the actuall granuals don't find their way into the cups (usually comes as granuals and is reffered to as RICE)
when in the punch bowl, the actuall fog created is Carbondioxide. be carefull with ventalation as can cause asphixiation, 
a 10lb box, in appropriate container in a freezer should be ok for about 2-3 days, some will evaporate during this time.


cant really remember anything else he said but hope that help some people.

i really fancy getting some, but need to justify the cost.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

View attachment 14003
I always put a small bowl in my cauldron and then add the dry ice outside the bowl in the culdron,hope I am making sense,need more coffee


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a question. I have read that if I place dry ice in the pipes of my homemade fog chiller it will help with the effect. Is this true?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I plan on trying the double bowl method this year. Just for the fog effect, not to cool anything. I will be placing a smaller couldron inside a larger one, and the dry ice between the two.


----------



## Mister P (Jun 9, 2010)

I saw a halloween cake being made last year. it was in the design of a cauldron with a simple drinking glass placed in the middle of it with warm water. place some dry ice in the water and imaging how your cake comes to life.

finding dry ice in the UK is a specialist skill.......just to source it. 
actually purchasing it is an even bigger task.


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Dry ice is usually $1 dollar per pound. 

Grocery stores usually have it. I was told that the meat and fish departments in Safeway use it all of the time.

My question is how many pounds are necessary for one night? (for ~5 hours)


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I used dry ice in my candy bowl the first year, and it fogged great but did not last long, it was the sorta the same set up as the pic's below except I used a plastic coffee can poked hole through it and put the dry ice in water inside. then put it in the middle of the cauldron and surrounded it with newspaper and put the candy on top. But I was always refilling the dry ice and water, but i didnt use hot water, not sure if thats what would have made the difference ( Got the idea from Martha Stewrt) The next year I bought a tiny foger but water went everywhere and soaked the candy. Should I go back to dry ice or forget it all together?


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried using an immersion heater and dry ice at the same time? How long will an immersion heater run if you leave it plugged in constantly? I've always been kinda creeped out by them though, since you're basically sticking a metal rod plugged into 120v AC into a liquid. You'd have to constantly make sure that the water level doesn't get too low.


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

*
Just called Safeway here in California.

$1.49 per pound.

How many pounds do you go through in one night?*


----------

